
Grand Theft Auto IV’s First Week Sales: $500mm and 6mm Units - berecruited
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/05/06/grand-theft-auto-ivs-first-week-sales-500mm-and-6mm-units/
======
rrival
I wonder what Rockstar would do with a persistent GTA universe a-la WOW.

~~~
rms
God, I don't think I'd ever leave the house, that would be much better than
real life.

------
slater
what's an "mm"? mega millions? :D

~~~
aneesh
MM is actually just millions ... it's a weird Roman numeral thing.

~~~
xirium
MM in Roman numerals is 2000. Perhaps the double M is to distinguish between
mille (1,000) and million (1,000,000). Cue discussion about short and long
form billions and use of dots and commas as numeric seperators.

~~~
Novash
Millions would be M with a slash above the letter. I don't think we can make
slashs above letters with any encoding, though.

